# My New Canaries (Part II)



## artgecko (Aug 12, 2016)

I haven't been around in a while, but wanted to give you an update. My two female canaries that I got back in September have been doing very well for me. They have developed quite the personality with the buff hen being very demanding (she will very loudly "cheep" until she gets fed lol).

We have enjoyed them so much, that we decided to add some more to the flock. We went to a bird show last weekend and picked up two more hens and a ****. The hens are an American singer (capped buff) and a color-bred white female. We ended up getting a ticked buff fife male and he is a real character.

I will post some pics below. 
Females
 
 


Male
 


All three are in quarantine in our guest bedroom right now. After quarantine, the two hens will join our other two and the male will get moved into the same room as them (but housed separately).

I was finally able to get a video of the male singing... He is too shy to sing in front of us, so I had to stand outside the room. If I dare venture into the room, he will stop singing and loudly "cheep" at me as if demanding what I'm doing or begging for food.

I will post a link to the video

The breeder did say he sings a lot and she wasn't kidding (he sings all morning and into the early afternoon). Fifes are not bred for their song, but considering that the breeder also raises American Singers and Timbrados, I think he borrowed some of their sounds for his song. I hope you guys enjoy hearing him sing. I had never heard one in person until we brought him home.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your three new canaries! They are beautiful  The white female is very unique, I've never seen a pure white canary! :wow: 

As for your new male, he is very handsome. His song is beautiful, just stunning. The range of his trills is very impressive


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love canaries . Congrats on your new birds! They're all beauties. I love listening to the males sing. I'd love one, but I'm at my personal limit with birds. Maybe I need to download audio clips to get my fix lol .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrivals, they're lovely! arty:
The video of your male singing has brought me back some good memories from the time I had canaries.  I'm quite familiar with their beautifully melodious songs.


----------

